# Exotic Pet shops in Wales?



## mEOw (Dec 28, 2006)

I live in the Aberystwyth area, just wondering if anyone knows of any exotic pet shops within a 20 mile radius? Otherwise we're pretty much stuck with the internet for all of Banana's needs! Any help would be much appreciated!

Em & Owen


----------



## Apoca6 (Aug 30, 2006)

whats wrong with internet! hehe:lol2:


----------



## mEOw (Dec 28, 2006)

Nothing wrong with the net but would like to find a pet shop in case things don't get delivered in time from the net, and also just because!!


----------



## Apoca6 (Aug 30, 2006)

mEOw said:


> Nothing wrong with the net but would like to find a pet shop in case things don't get delivered in time from the net, and also just because!!


:lol2: fair enough! although order befor 12.45 and it's usually next day!


----------



## mEOw (Dec 28, 2006)

usually yes, but we live in the middle of nowhere and we never get parcels delivered on mondays and the only reliable courier around here is city link, they are the only company that deliver on time.


----------



## sweetvicky (Dec 21, 2006)

I know a good one in swansea if thats not too far away?
Its an exotic pets and fish shop.

World of Aquatics
4, Western St
swansea
*01792 472771*


----------



## mEOw (Dec 28, 2006)

We actually popped in there on sunday.. Ended up buying a breeding pair of taiwanese beauty snakes and a royal.. Emily is well and truley banned from going to reptile shops now.. I just see somethign i like and am like.. wow.. i wish i could afford that.. she sees something she likes and then buy's five of them on the credit card...lol.. have been to worse shops than worls of aquatics though and will mosty probably be back in there again sometime  
Owen


----------



## sweetvicky (Dec 21, 2006)

Ah, thats where they went! I live just down the road from the shop and go in there (without my purse, or closely supervised by friends) at least once a week. Every time I went in I eyed up those taiwans wishing I had more space :smile:

Glad they have a more permenant home, best of luck with breeding :lol2:


----------



## mEOw (Dec 28, 2006)

Aye, They are a nice pair, 
The male seems friendly enough, had him out for a bit today and he calmed down pretty quickly, even gave him a bath which he seemed to like  

The female still runs of and hides from me when i open their viv so i reacon she still needs a few weeks to settle in properly.. 

Have them in a 3 1/2 x 2 x 2 1/2 viv at the moment but im going to build them a bigger one soon, probably a 5 x 3 x 5 or something around that size anyway, depends where i decide to put the new viv in the end really. 

Cheers,
OWen


----------



## sweetvicky (Dec 21, 2006)

Awsome, If you ae making the Viv yourself, using an old tv stand with glass fronted doors can be good, or entertainment center display cabinets, or glass display cabinets on their side. You could give them a couple of levels to play around on then :smile:

They are expecting baby Taiwans soon, one of the guys who works there (he may even own it) breeds them and there is an egg-cubator out back cooking up some baby snakes. They have baby corns too so I may need to stop visiting them for a while, or ill come out with a handfull of babies!


----------



## charliet (Mar 24, 2007)

If its frozen mice and stuff your looking for pets and brews (who closed shop in Aber recently) still have a shop open in Machynlleth, told me they would keep selling them there, and would do a weekly delivery to Aber


----------



## yellow_rat_gal (Mar 24, 2007)

We used to go to pets n brews and we go to moonshiners in mach occasionally (I'm meow's other half) but it was more shops like world of aquatics in Swansea etc we were looking for! We order our mice/rats on the web in bulk but it was for other stuff we were wondering...


----------



## yellow_rat_gal (Mar 24, 2007)

sweetvicky said:


> Awsome, If you ae making the Viv yourself, using an old tv stand with glass fronted doors can be good, or entertainment center display cabinets, or glass display cabinets on their side. You could give them a couple of levels to play around on then :smile:
> 
> They are expecting baby Taiwans soon, one of the guys who works there (he may even own it) breeds them and there is an egg-cubator out back cooking up some baby snakes. They have baby corns too so I may need to stop visiting them for a while, or ill come out with a handfull of babies!


We made our Beardies viv out of an old tv cabinet actually! I know there's a pair of Tai's owned by one of the guys in there... We're hoping that ours will breed... Mind you they may have already done so and the eggs could be from our female (I hope not though!!)


----------



## mEOw (Dec 28, 2006)

they also had A baby tai in the shop when we were there.. im just impatient and wanted the adults  
Owen


----------

